# New cichlid being picked on



## YesseGriffen (Jun 5, 2017)

So, I just put in 2 new cichlids to my 55 gallon tank about 2-3 hours ago. I have had 4 in there already, and so now I have 6. When I put them in my yellow cichlid was harassing the two new ones. I have an aurtas, two kenyi's, yellow cichlid, demasoni, (Last one I don't remember what it is atm) I think the last one may be a peacock though. The yellow one has been picking on the two new ones, I turned off the lights they have settled down now. But do you think I just need to wait for them to calm down? Before the yellow was really only picking on one of my kenyi's. Anyone help would be appreciated!


----------



## caldwelldaniel26 (Jun 11, 2017)

Rearrange the decor in the tank to change up territories and leave the lights off for a few days. In the future, try not to introduce any less than 5 mbuna at a time in a mixed species tank and try to avoid fish that look alike. If the bullying persists you may have to take them out and rehome them. Also you should not have peacocks with mbuna other than possibly yellow labs or acei.


----------



## YesseGriffen (Jun 5, 2017)

I do rearrange the decor about every water change, the lights are currently off. But thanks I appreciate it.


----------



## caldwelldaniel26 (Jun 11, 2017)

What are using for decor and how is it set up in your tank?


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Do you have larger fish? Did you add adult fish? Adult fish are much harder to add, juveniles easier.

Having more than 10 Malawi cichlids is easier, having 4 or 6 results in the fish being more likely to be bullies.

In any event, this is all normal for Mbuna.


----------



## YesseGriffen (Jun 5, 2017)

Caldwell - I have lace rock in my tank. noki - The biggest fish in my tank is currently the kenyi I just added, after that is a demasoni which is currently not being aggressive. I have made the mistake before with getting peacocks. I had got 2 to add before and they killed one of my fish I used to have. I wanted to take the risk to add more fish, while the tank was doing fine...Almost fine anyway with the aggression here and there it wasn't a big deal. I just thought I could take the risk and add 2 more, so you sure getting 4 more would really help?


----------



## caldwelldaniel26 (Jun 11, 2017)

I would avoid getting anymore peacocks because they don't get along with mbuna very well as you have seen. I'm not sure if you have a female Kenyi or a yellow lab, can you post pictures so I or one of the mods can help you better determine how to help you stock. The auratus is well known for being extremely aggressive, I'm surprised it's not the trouble maker lol.


----------



## YesseGriffen (Jun 5, 2017)

I will try to give you pictures tomorrow, if I can. But for now, it looks like the yellow lab has calmed down a little, when we put in the new fish he was picking on the peacock a lot, the peacock is currently having nipped fins and looks like missing scales already... I don't know if the missing scales were from aggression or the fact that he really squeezed himself behind the filter tube... Oh and btw, I might wanna melafix him, but I currently don't have an open tank. Would those hanging breeding like tanks you can buy work for him?


----------



## caldwelldaniel26 (Jun 11, 2017)

I'd try to get the peacock rehomed, maybe your LFS will take him. I don't see any other long term solution for that issue. You might be able to keep him in a breeder box to get him well again but I would say the chances aren't too good. A lot of times when a peacock's spirit has been broken so bad, they don't do well again. But in all honesty, he's got no chance whatsoever staying in the tank you currently have him in.


----------



## YesseGriffen (Jun 5, 2017)

Hmm, well the people I bought him from weren't to fond on me bringing him back... I'll see what he is like tomorrow morning. If the yellow lab isn't really being a bully to him I may just see how he goes for a few more days.


----------



## caldwelldaniel26 (Jun 11, 2017)

You might be able to make a tank divider out of egg crate and separate him from the others... I think I'd be looking for a new LFS if they care that little about what they sell considering they should have known that a peacock would get torn apart in a mixed species mbuna tank.


----------



## YesseGriffen (Jun 5, 2017)

Separate the peacock? I tried to separate the yellow lab.


----------



## caldwelldaniel26 (Jun 11, 2017)

Yes, the sick/injured fish should always be separated because it's in the fishes' nature to attack the weak or sick fish. It's a combination of "Darwin's Law" and their instinct to repel and/or kill a diseased fish. Since it isn't possible to move him to another tank, the next best thing is a divider


----------



## YesseGriffen (Jun 5, 2017)

I moved the news one on the other side of the tank with the divider... I am hoping they can get better after a couple of days. When I am going to take out the divider, I am going to move the decor before.


----------

